# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum >  COMPETITIVE ADVANTAGE IN GLOBAL INDUSTRIES

## stw77

ARTICLE AS THIS WAS TAKEN FROM EDUCATIONAL SITE OF SHIPPING.

RGRDS,
STW77
========

----------

